# Raleigh North Carolina???



## evolvephoto (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking for good wedding photographers, and or food photographers, and still life photographers to meet up here in Raleigh


----------



## WCB Photography (Feb 17, 2011)

I am in Asheboro, about an hour away.


----------



## MonicaBH (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm neither good nor what one would consider a photographer, but I am in Raleigh...


----------



## kundalini (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't shoot weddings, but am getting into portraiture.  I rarely shoot food, I find consumption much more satisfying.  Still life.... has potential.

I live just outside of Raleigh.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh hell, I just got punked.   :er:


----------



## Dajuan (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey everyone.  I just joined TPF.  I shoot mostly weddings.  I have my own studio, and would love to catch up with all of you!


----------

